# Thoroughbred/Clydesdale crosses?



## Randella (Dec 13, 2011)

It would really depend on her body type.

Clyde x TBS can be really nice, or terrible. They need to inherit the correct features from both breeds to be able to be athletic in the way us horse people want. Even though the ad says she's got a warmblood type body, if the owner was any sort of knowledgeable horse person, they'd post pictures more useful than the one included!

I'd say she sounds great, but get more pictures of her before deciding anything. She sure does have a nice eye though 

Best of luck!


----------



## Nitefeatherz (Jan 23, 2012)

Looking can never hurt...esp. if you will be in the area.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

She sounds pretty nice, I agree.. I'm just hoping it's an honest description! My dad said we might be able to look at her but he's waiting on his client to decide a time.. so he's not sure what time we'd get down. We'll probably call her on the weekend though.

I'm sure the mare would look tonnes better with an hour or so of grooming. Although I do wish there was a full body shot.


----------



## soileddove (Jul 27, 2010)

I'd request more photos first, even if she is in the area, unless she has a really reasonable excuse as to why she cannot. In this day and age, nearly everyone can manage to get a picture taken and sent out, whether its email or texting. 

When you're talking $4,000 for a horse (which isn't small change to me, at least), I'd want to know it was worth my time and money. I'd call or email and ask about more and then decide whether or not to go. She's probably at least worth a call..


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Good point, and I'll likely ask for at least one other picture.. and yeah, I don't think a call would hurt. Although I'm not entirely sure what to ask aside from for pictures and what's been done with her, basic health (although there'll be a PPE if she seems to mesh with me) and such.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I found some pictures on one of the links she posted..

This is ****:





































She even has the same little freckle on her nose as Major... I think she'd be gorgeous with regular TLC. Plus, she's $3300, according to the more detailed ad.


----------



## LikeIke17 (Mar 18, 2011)

What do you want to do with her? She looks pretty cute. Don't really know about jumping but she'd be a cute pleasure horse.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

She's certainly a cute horse, but I would expect her to get mistaken for a full draft more often than a warmblood ;-)

I agree with LikeIke that she'd probably make a good pleasure horse, but isn't built like your typical dressage/jumper/show horse. What are you looking to do with her?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I agree that it is very much an individual horse thing as to what she will be good at. I have a TB/Clyde X, who I have had for 18 yrs. He definitely would never make a dressage horse of any sort. However, his brother excelled in the eventing arena, as well as field hunting, but he was substantially finer boned than this horse or mine. This one is built much like mine, and I would say that keeping weight OFF can be a challenge. I have never hear anyone say anything bad about their personalities, and most are like big sweet lap dogs. My main concern with this horse is that it would appear to be cow hocked. Mine was minimally, and is now rather crippled from arthritis, altho he does do therapeutic riding. He is ALWAYS the barn favorite tho......and to me that was always worth a ton! My daughter grew up on him, he took total care of her.

Worth a look, but I don't know where you are-I don't think worth the price, personally.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

OP be very careful. I am looking at the picture and seeing a gelding, not a mare. As well as that red flag, the ad states they are "looking for a good home" then follow it with "first come first served" which again, rings alarm bells for me.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Yeah, after the two threads I've seen, I don't I'll be going to take a look. I'm just going to hope that the woman with the TB mare e-mails me back saying her friend (who has her on trial currently) chose not to buy.. or that another nice TB pops up.


----------



## soileddove (Jul 27, 2010)

Just saw you added pictures.. I don't think she's worth that kind of money. And I don't think, that even in shape, she'll be fooling anyone into thinking she's not just a draft cross. She'd make a nice pleasure/trail horse, or something nice to learn on. She looks like she was put together by a committee though, from the way her front end is built compared to her rear.. Sort of like my draft cross. Cute, but not as balanced as a horse should be to hold up over time.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Definitely not sport horse type.. Not even close. I cannot see how that horse would get mistaken for a Warmblood. Looks full draft to me..
IMO, not worth the money.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

